# Re-Thinking & Evolving My Fish Room Need Some Input



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

First a little background. I was unable to procure a 180 due to Aqueon's current issues. There were literally no 180's in the pipeline in my area (drilled or not) & was advised it could be up to 6 months or longer to get one. So I decided to go with a 125 drilled tank. 

I currently have a harem of Gymnogeophagus balzanii in a 90 gallon setup for breeding them in my living room near the front door (not ideal I know but space was limited) where foot traffic is higher. The Gymnos are a skittish bunch & we literally stopped using the front door which is not a big deal as we prefer using the side garage door anyhoo. As soon as we did they all spawned.

The new 125 will be going in my evolving fish room which has a lot less foot traffic. 
Here's my thought as have been having a difficult time deciding what to do with the 125:
Thinking of moving the G. balzanii to the 125 once it is completely cycled. The 125 is 2 inches less in height; balzanii like the bottom anyway. I believe they will be much more comfortable in the 125 in the fish room in lieu of the living room. I could either expand the number of female balzanii's and/or incorporate another Gymnogeo species in along with them in that 6 foot tank.

Now the question becomes what to do with the 90 in the living room. Need some fish for that tank that can handle some activity around their tank. I do have 6 Rainbow Cichlids that might appreciate an upgrade from their 40 breeder. But what to go with them?

Or...what might be a nice community tank (yes cichlids) CA or SA that interact better & can handle some activity?

Or...is this the moment for a wet pet for the 90???


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

My goodness! Those decisions, hmmmmm?
First off, I totally agree that your Balzanii would really like that 125 gallon tank. I would expand the number of Femmes and maybe put in a pair of something 'smallish' to spawn along with your Earth Eaters. I would NOT stock with another harem species of Earth Eater. Those dwarf Earth Eaters can be some scrappy little gits. One or the other male is liable to completely take over the other's females! (And put a beat down on the other male Geo in doing it).
-
As far as the 90 goes? Put in a Nicaraguan Cichlid with those Rainbows and maybe a 6 - 7 member group of 'true' Siamese Algae Eaters. That tank should be bustling non-stop.
- or -
Wet Pet!!! And my vote is totally on, a Guapote' for that choice. A female Jaguar, Umbee or Dovii would be awesome (males get too big), or you could go with a male Motaguense, Grammodes or..... _GULP_ a single _Mayaheros beani, _(super rare - good luck with that one).


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Auballagh said:


> I would expand the number of Femmes and maybe put in a pair of something 'smallish' to spawn along with your Earth Eaters.


And you leave me hanging LOL. What "something 'smallish' to spawn along with your Earth Eaters."


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Heh....
Well alright. I'm totally partial to those 'Chanchito' _Australoheros _types_. With A. facetus_ coming in as a personal favorite.








_Australoheros facetus, _Chanchito Cichlid





The ‘Chanchito’ A True Pioneer in the History of the Aquarium Hobby by Claudia Dickinson | Cichlid Room Companion


Pioneer of the aquarium hobby, the beautiful and hardy Chanchito was able to stand the experiments early aquarists did in order to keep aquarium fish. Because of their attributes, this fish has been able to remain popular to our days




cichlidae.com




Otherwise, I know you struck out the last time you tried sourcing out the 'Rotkeil' or Red Shouldered Severum. But whew.... a 5 - 6 member group of those things to go with your Balzani and pair of those Chanchitos - would be tight.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Auballagh said:


> Wet Pet!!! And my vote is totally on, a Guapote' for that choice. A female Jaguar, Umbee or Dovii would be awesome (males get too big), or you could go with a male Motaguense, Grammodes or..... _GULP_ a single _Mayaheros beani, _(super rare - good luck with that one).


Nice fish but I'm thinking full grown they'd be a little cramped in a 90 gallon tank. I was thinking more along the lines of something with decent color and personality that would not exceed 10 inches full grown.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

What about a true Texas Cichlid for a wet pet???


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

A good one! A bit more shy and retiring than a Guapote' or certainly an Amphilophus type would be, but definitely not the cave sulker (misanthrope?) level of an individually kept Jack Dempsey.
On that same sort of shy level (and adult size) as a Texas would be, you could also go for a female Red Terror (pretty!).


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Finally got the 40 breeder rack up & running. So nice to hear the hum of an air pump & bubbling sponge filters again.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Auballagh said:


> My goodness! Those decisions, hmmmmm?
> First off, I totally agree that your Balzanii would really like that 125 gallon tank. I would expand the number of Femmes and maybe put in a pair of something 'smallish' to spawn along with your Earth Eaters. I would NOT stock with another harem species of Earth Eater. Those dwarf Earth Eaters can be some scrappy little gits. One or the other male is liable to completely take over the other's females! (And put a beat down on the other male Geo in doing it).
> -
> As far as the 90 goes? Put in a Nicaraguan Cichlid with those Rainbows and maybe a 6 - 7 member group of 'true' Siamese Algae Eaters. That tank should be bustling non-stop.
> ...


Re-visited this and realized I had come up with the wrong adult sizing for some of these fish. Apparently at times I can be mildly _*dain bramaged*_. The Parachromis motaguensis is a spectacular fish. The female is really nice also. I think you picked a winner.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

LOL!!!!
No worries! I've found that sometimes it's best to just not argue with the guy who may be having a - _AHEM_ - 'moment' or something.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

And yes..... a Guapote' will definitely be a winner, if kept as an individual 'Wet Pet' in an aquarium. 
They're Apex Predators - Piscivores! Their 'personal space' will be seen as waaayyyy out beyond the confines of that aquarium. Attentive and sensitive to their surroundings, these Cichlids can act a little like dogs with their owners.
A shame I gave up on breeding a WC pair of those many years back. Honduran. And I netted 'em out as barely larger than fry myself. That pair of knuckleheads were a trial at times to keep together in an aquarium..... but wow, they sure produced some beautiful babies.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

How big of a tank did you breed them in??


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

My 'big' one, the 180. That spawning pair of Motas were part of the deal I forked over that got me the WC harem group of _G. crassilabris_.
A mixed bag of tricks to be sure. 
But, as I'm sure you're aware.... some of those lessons are best learned, well, The Hard Way.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

If you can get past the bit of shyness and hiding at water change time, a single plain old male Jack Dempsey would do very well alone in a 90. The forementioned female Festae might be the most beautiful fresh water fish around. However.. they don't color up to their potential living alone. I raised mine in a 90, alone. Only after I moved her into a 220 with a large Oscar and pleco did colors pop. She was indeed gorgeous.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Shyness won't cut it where the tank is located. I need something that can handle foot traffic, dogs running around etc.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh yes.....


Oscar6 said:


> However.. they don't color up to their potential living alone. I raised mine in a 90, alone. Only after I moved her into a 220 with a large Oscar and pleco did colors pop. She was indeed gorgeous.


I have totally found that to be true, as well. The lone female Trichromis salvini I've kept was almost EXACTLY a smaller growing example of that. A healthy (but sulky and depressed) Cichlid, when kept alone as an individual 'Wet Pet'. I almost NEVER saw that female come out of the ol' cave except to eat. A few years of keeping that fish, and daughter #2 lost interest. So, placed the Salvini and her 'sulk cave' in a 33 gallon 'long' with a spawning pair of WC Honduran Red Points. And whew, almost immediately *- POW!!!! -* those colors came up super bright, and I almost never saw her in that cave again. Different fish? Heh.... almost like a completely different SPECIES, the change was so radical! She ultimately spent the rest of her days in the 180. Just chilling and always out and about looking, well.... _ FABULOUS_. 

So yes..... I'm giving my own recommendation earlier for the 'wet pet' female Red Terror a graded, 'Mehhh' on that one. Female Red Terrors should probably ALWAYS be kept in some sort of (totally larger aquarium) community situation. Otherwise.... the depressed, cave-sulking Cichlid is an almost certainty. 
Jeeeeze... the dreaded, 'Frump Phase'?


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

How about a trio of smaller but still good looking Centrals? I believe a 90 would hold a Nicaraguan, Firemouth and Convict just fine. Females for looks and milder manners. No shyness in these fish in my experience.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Oscar6 said:


> How about a trio of smaller but still good looking Centrals? I believe a 90 would hold a Nicaraguan, Firemouth and Convict just fine. Females for looks and milder manners. No shyness in these fish in my experience.


Are there any breeding pairs of ??? that can handle foot traffic & dogs. One of my Aussies loves to sit on the couch and watch the fish.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Most CA are prolific breeders. Convicts will breed in your toilet... While you're using it!!! Lol. Aussies? Australian Shepherds? Smartest dogs on the planet.
.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Oscar6 said:


> Most CA are prolific breeders. Convicts will breed in your toilet... While you're using it!!! Lol. Aussies? Australian Shepherds? Smartest dogs on the planet.
> .


Yup have bred Convicts before. I just want to ensure whatever goes in there can handle the activity around the tank. Yes Australian Shepherds. The big one is 75 pounds (Tri) who already has his AKC Intermediate Trick Dog Title at 1 year of age. The smaller Blue Merle is 6 months old and has achieved his Novice Trick Dog Title.
A CA community tank with a little pair bonding & breeding on the side would be good as long as it has some fish with color, personality & don't hide every time someone approaches the tank. Gotta keep the wife happy.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Got my sump built for the upcoming 125 tank. Going to use a 7 inch filter sock for mechanical filtration, then two 10 ppi poret foam baffles with poret foam cubes which will be agitated with air then finally two 20 ppi poret foam baffles prior to pump chamber. Still deciding whether to go with the Hydor Seltz D 2400 pump which LFS sells and recommends or use a Simplicity 2100 pump.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Wife potted some pothos plants for me. Will be letting these hang down and let "rootlets" hang into tank water surface.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Balzanii are breeding again. Just had 4th spawning this afternoon.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Looking good!
The sump looks direct and simple. Not sure I've ever seen those poret foam cubes before. But, agitate those things with some air, and you should have one heck of a biological filter. Those Pothos look like they're standing by - ready for action!
That's nice work by the Pothos Potter!


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Update: The 125 tank & stand coming Monday. Once that 125 is FULLY cycled the balzanii harem (or Henry & his hoes as my wife refers to them) will be moved to the 125.
Also have finally decided what will be going in the 90 gallon once the transfer is completed. Had an email conversation with Kevin (for those of you who know him) & the decision has been made.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Almost forgot the G. balzanii continue to breed. We are currently on spawn 7 I believe.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

The 125 arrived last night. Took the back brace off the stand, popped in the sump, and re-installed back brace. Decided to put the sump in the stand as I believe I've got enuf working room. Still have to paint the back of the tank, plumb it, build the tank covers, add PFS and driftwood/rockwork. Tank is perfect height for pothos to hang in from windowsill. Looking at the 125 in the room I must say I'm glad I went with the 125 in lieu of the 180 (not that I had much of a choice) as the 125 fits nicely in the room and I believe the 180 would have been to large and looked over powering in the room.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Always love the 125G.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> Always love the 125G.


You are a wise man. I know we don't always agree (always respect your opinion though) but we are definitely on the same page here.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Woulda had the @Aussieman57 upsold on that awesome 180 gallon tank, if aquarium production at Aqueon hadn't failed so miserably.
 _>SHAKES FIST AT AQUEON<_ 
My only foray into the 'less than' tank world was with a 110XH (18" wide). Considered a FAILURE after running it less than a year following build & setup. I upgraded to 2, 150 gallon tanks (24" wide). The* 'PHAT' *ones! My philosophy has always been that since you've already given up the 4 foot of length to accommodate that glass beast? May as well go as big in footprint size as you can, to provide as much bottom area as possible for those substrate-loving, territorial Cichlids to move around on.
Same as for the 180. The narrower, 18" wide, 125 gallon tank was always a non-starter for me, at least. Always optimizing that bottom space!


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Gotta say I am liking the 125. The G. balzanii are going to love it and don't grow so big that the 125 would be too small. May either put a few Gymnogeophagus terrapurpura or caaguazuensis in with the balzanii. Sitting in this room with the 125 the 180 would have taken up to much space for us. Stop being a 125 hater. LOL


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

We have also already named the fish that will be going in the 90 gallon once everything is cycled and transferred. He shall be called "Elvis".


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Hah!
'Elvis',_ the P. motaguensis_? 
-
Does have a nice ring to it.....


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Auballagh said:


> Hah!
> 'Elvis',_ the P. motaguensis_?
> -
> Does have a nice ring to it.....


Nope.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Whaaa.....? You ARE getting a Red Tiger Mota to stock with as a 'Wet Pet' for this 90 gallon tank, right?


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Thinking about this...


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Well I put up a poll for the 90 gallon wet pet; so cast your vote and help me decide.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Hmmmm.... there ARE some good _Hericthys carpintis, _Pearl Scale or 'Green' Texas Cichlid out there. But, as you have probably already noted in posts about these fish in the Unidentified Cichlid section of the forum - unethical breeders have REALLY done a bad number on this species.
It's a bit like the Ball Python pet craze that is STILL apparently going on. 'Paint Jobs'? At least that sort of thing is 'species specific'. It's a little different in this case, as breeders are 'experimenting' with the _H. carpintis_ to produce the next Hybrid Monster Cichlid or something. Unfortunately, to do that kind of thing, you wind up with hundreds (thousands?!!) of undesirable 'culls' that have then been sold off super cheap to the pet retail industry. These hybrid 'culls' are almost always low quality, washed-out looking, inferior fish. With behavioral traits you can only begin to guess at, because of what has possibly been bred down into them.
So yes, if you can find and purchase _H. carpintis_ of the quality shown in the picture attached above? Sure! By all means. But unfortunately, that is getting very hard to do these days.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Auballagh said:


> Hmmmm.... there ARE some good _Hericthys carpintis, _Pearl Scale or 'Green' Texas Cichlid out there. But, as you have probably already noted in posts about these fish in the Unidentified Cichlid section of the forum - unethical breeders have REALLY done a bad number on this species.
> It's a bit like the Ball Python pet craze that is STILL apparently going on. 'Paint Jobs'? At least that sort of thing is 'species specific'. It's a little different in this case, as breeders are 'experimenting' with the _H. carpintis_ to produce the next Hybrid Monster Cichlid or something. Unfortunately, to do that kind of thing, you wind up with hundreds (thousands?!!) of undesirable 'culls' that have then been sold off super cheap to the pet retail industry. These hybrid 'culls' are almost always low quality, washed-out looking, inferior fish. With behavioral traits you can only begin to guess at, because of what has possibly been bred down into them.
> So yes, if you can find and purchase _H. carpintis_ of the quality shown in the picture attached above? Sure! By all means. But unfortunately, that is getting very hard to do these days.


That pic is from Kevin (the guy that bought out Jeff Rapps) and is the line they are currently breeding (Escondido). The fish pictured is from his front office tank which is also 90 gallons. But I get what you are saying. It is sad how so many beautiful species that I remember from 30 years ago that have been bastardized into what we see being sold today. It is particularly bad among Rift Lake mbuna. I source my fish out very carefully. 
BUT. I can be swayed. The poll is up and I see you have already voted . Let's see what the polls say. That red tiger is looking better every day. The trick would be to obtain a female.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Hmmmm....


Aussieman57 said:


> That red tiger is looking better every day. The trick would be to obtain a female.


Unlike _Mesoheros festae_, where the females of that species really do bring on the coloration fireworks. The males and females of _Parachromis motaguensis_ are pretty similar in coloration. Subtleties count in this species, esp. in smaller sizes/younger ages. One of the best ways to tell the differences in gender for Red Tigers is that the female will have clear or 'naked' gill plates. The males will always have these speckles sprinkled across the gill plate area. Otherwise, when adult size it attained the males do grow out a bit larger/chunkier and will have a steeper head profile than the females. The males of this species do not grow out those impressive 'Nuchal Humps' like some other larger New World Cichlids. And, the females will appear sleeker, more 'torpedo' shaped than the males.
-
I suspect that maybe the 'best' thing you can do in initially stocking this thing, would be to go with the classic New World Cichlid, 'tried & true' approach of placing 6 or so baby-sized Cichlids in the tank initially. Wait for pairing to occur, then pull out the non-paired fish before they get slaughtered. Enjoy at least a couple spawning runs with your new pair as they grow in size (and ferocity). They'll be beat up when spawning, but will be beautifully colored!
Then inevitably, pull either the male or female out when things get untenable keeping them together in the 90 gallon tank.... and remaining there in the 90 gallon, will be your 'Wet Pet'!


----------



## AddMeONLeagueOfLegends (9 mo ago)

Jack Dempseys are what got me into fish aquaria as a teenager. I wish I had the problem you're having, I can literally only fit two aquariums in my tiny house and one of them _has _to be a reef tank.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Please don't feed @Aussieman57 .
I suspect he has eaten more aquariums with that (past?) Killifish/Live Bearer obsession he had, than most of us can dream of! 
-
And.... reef tank? Hmmph.... I tried ONE (5 gallon nano w/55 gallon sump). And no, I won't try that again. 
What do you have?


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

AddMeONLeagueOfLegends said:


> Jack Dempseys are what got me into fish aquaria as a teenager. I wish I had the problem you're having, I can literally only fit two aquariums in my tiny house and one of them _has _to be a reef tank.


Got a spare closet or corner in a room? The killifish addiction is a lot of 2.5, 5, and a couple grow out tanks (20 gallons). You can build a small rack for tanks. I've seen it done in hallways, garage corners, a corner of a room, closet, mud room, you get the idea. Most don't require direct lighting & an air pump and sponge filters will handle filtration. Bare bottom tanks.


----------



## AddMeONLeagueOfLegends (9 mo ago)

Auballagh said:


> Please don't feed @Aussieman57 .
> I suspect he has eaten more aquariums with that (past?) Killifish/Live Bearer obsession he had, than most of us can dream of!
> -
> And.... reef tank? Hmmph.... I tried ONE (5 gallon nano w/55 gallon sump). And no, I won't try that again.
> What do you have?


the coral is just beginning to arrive.
I run a 60 breeder with a 25g sump.
yellow tang, two black/white Picasso clowns (that have the most beautiful blue tint in their white!), foxface and alemonpeel angel. The lemonpeel is my fav but not reef safe so I will be rehoming. Itcame with two AI Hydra 32 lights, and I paid less than the cost of a single fixture for the whole setup.
setting the reef tank and my 125 gallon freshwater simultaneously has definitely been breaking my bank











Aussieman57 said:


> Got a spare closet or corner in a room? The killifish addiction is a lot of 2.5, 5, and a couple grow out tanks (20 gallons). You can build a small rack for tanks. I've seen it done in hallways, garage corners, a corner of a room, closet, mud room, you get the idea. Most don't require direct lighting & an air pump and sponge filters will handle filtration. Bare bottom tanks.


my little house is just under 1k square feet and I have a daughter. my extra bedroom is dedicated to my parrot cages and a grow tent for a houseplant gig I run on the side, selling rare plants for extra $$. I am maxed out unless I take my gaming setup down 
sorry for highjacking your thread


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

AddMeONLeagueOfLegends said:


> the coral is just beginning to arrive.
> I run a 60 breeder with a 25g sump.
> yellow tang, two black/white Picasso clowns (that have the most beautiful blue tint in their white!), foxface and alemonpeel angel. The lemonpeel is my fav but not reef safe so I will be rehoming. Itcame with two AI Hydra 32 lights, and I paid less than the cost of a single fixture for the whole setup.
> setting the reef tank and my 125 gallon freshwater simultaneously has definitely been breaking my bank
> ...


Your marine tank "aquascaping" is nice and realistic. I look at so many marine tanks that do not have that. And I've logged thousands of dives in the S. Pacific & Caymans so I'm not just blowing hot air. Enjoy looking at other tanks; hijack away.


----------



## AddMeONLeagueOfLegends (9 mo ago)

Aussieman57 said:


> Your marine tank "aquascaping" is nice and realistic. I look at so many marine tanks that do not have that. And I've logged thousands of dives in the S. Pacific & Caymans so I'm not just blowing hot air. Enjoy looking at other tanks; hijack away.


Thank you! That's what i was going for after snorkeling in hawaii. I came back and suddenly began to internally judge all the tanks with the artificial arches even thought i liked them previously 🥶
The island on the right of my tank has a sweet 3-wave cave at the bottom that they like to zoom through. I'm so jealous about all your dives. Were you snorkeling or SCUBA? I'd love to go under agaijn, i've never tried scuba tho


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

I was a PADI Scuba Instructor for many years. Worked out of MDI (Micronesian Divers Association) in Guam.


----------



## AddMeONLeagueOfLegends (9 mo ago)

Aussieman57 said:


> I was a PADI Scuba Instructor for many years. Worked out of MDI (Micronesian Divers Association) in Guam.


My goodness that is amazing. How long did you live in Guam? I have an office job and hate it. lol.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

AddMeONLeagueOfLegends said:


> My goodness that is amazing. How long did you live in Guam? I have an office job and hate it. lol.


3 very long years.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

I've been busy...
125 is up and running. PFS, rock & driftwood have been added. May add some clay pots in dark corners for spawning. This one has been a bear to cycle. Seeded from cycled tanks now day 15 and "may" be seeing some trace nitrite finally showing up.








Placed some eggshell crate in back middle of tank to place Pothos cuttings in for growth & nitrate reduction. Pothos plants to obtain cuttings from are on windowsill behind tank.
















3 tier 40 breeder rack is up, running and fully cycled. Currently top tank has rainbow cichlids which will be moved in near future. Gonna convert this one to a community killifish tank. Re-joined the AKA after a 30 year hiatus.








Middle 40 will house shellies when I can locate some.








Bottom one not sure yet just have some danios in there keeping everything cycled & copesthetic.


----------



## AddMeONLeagueOfLegends (9 mo ago)

Oh my god I am stealing that eggcrate hack the MOMENT I get home. I sell houseplants on the side and have no shortage of props and cuttings. have You ever tried anything aside from pothos? I have some display variegated monsteras right now, I can’t imagine they would cause any harm..


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

I have not tried other plants but some others should work. Pothos are just so cheap & they grow in my yard. Just need to find something that will root in water & is not toxic to fish. I know geraniums will root in water from cuttings. These will also work...

Pothos.
Vining philodendron.
Spider plants.
Syngonium.
Inch plant.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

My goodness. 
You HAVE been busy!
Those are some extremely nice builds. Looks like you are just about ALL IN.
Again?


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Auballagh said:


> My goodness.
> You HAVE been busy!
> Those are some extremely nice builds. Looks like you are just about ALL IN.
> Again?


Yeah I even rejoined the American Killifish Society at midnight last night after a 30 year hiatus. Gonna convert the closet in the room to the killi breeding room.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Auballagh said:


> My goodness.
> You HAVE been busy!
> Those are some extremely nice builds. Looks like you are just about ALL IN.
> Again?


Almost. Started converting a 2 ft x 7 ft closet into a killifish breeding room. Starting microworm, banana worm, & vinegar eel cultures this weekend. Have some killi eggs coming in next week including Aphyosemion australe chocolate.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh.
My.
God.

-
And yes, @Aussieman57 . So it begins....
Again?

_WELCOME TO THE MADNESS._


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

So... I've got my vinegar eels, micro worms and banana worms cultures up and producing nicely...








The Pothos are starting to grow roots nicely in the 125...








And I got in some eggs in peat from a new friend that I will be wetting next week...








One bag is Aphyosemion australe chocolate pictured previously which is a semi annual killifish.
The other 2 bags are both annual killifish that grow fast, reproduce and burn out quickly, hence annual...
Nothobranchius rachovii...








and Nothobranchius pienaari...








Also had ten Neolamprologus multifasciatus shipped in for the shell dweller tank. Too small to photograph at this time. 2 were DOA but the other 8 are little gluttons filling their bellies with BBS, etc.
Will be going to get lumber & screws to build the killifish rearing room in a closet tonight. The plan is to have six 10 gallon tanks on the bottom of the tank rack & two 20 longs on the top rack. In 1 of the 20 longs there will be multiple fry rearing containers utilizing a drip system powered by a submersible pump in that 20 gallon tank.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

The closet killifish room in a closet tank rack has been completed. It is a 2 tier stepped or laddered rack. The bottom rack will hold six 10 gallon tanks & the top rack will hold two 20 gallon tanks. This thing was a bear to build inside a closet. 🐻


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Looks good!
But... a closet? I'd be kinda nervous about evaporation and humidity buildup causing mold in there or other problems. I guess it's an open kind of thing, with doors that will be pulled back? Are you going to need a fan or something up top for ventilation?


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Auballagh said:


> Looks good!
> But... a closet? I'd be kinda nervous about evaporation and humidity buildup causing mold in there or other problems. I guess it's an open kind of thing, with doors that will be pulled back? Are you going to need a fan or something up top for ventilation?


Accordion doors stay open for ventilation. Entire house has central air including this room. Shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## AddMeONLeagueOfLegends (9 mo ago)

Nice woodworking skills. I wish I had experience building stuff, I’ve had no many ideas I wasn’t able to put into motion around my house 

killi eggs are packaged in peat? Had no idea


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

AddMeONLeagueOfLegends said:


> Nice woodworking skills. I wish I had experience building stuff, I’ve had no many ideas I wasn’t able to put into motion around my house
> _*Thanks. It's not all that difficult if you have the right tools.* _
> killi eggs are packaged in peat? Had no idea


_Annual killis are spawned in peat or other medium. Some are what I like to refer as plowers where the male pushes the female down onto the peat to spawn. There are also peat divers where the male & female dive down into the peat, completely disappear and spawn. With both of these the peat after spawning is removed dried to the consistency of pipe tobacco and stored in a sealed container/zip lock bag for a specific amount of time (depending on species). For example, months later the peat can be wetted to simulate the rainy season and fry will hatch. They are tiny at first and I usually start feeding with vinegar eels, then progress to larger live foods such as banana worm, microworms & BBS. They grow quickly and most are sexually mature and can spawn at 6 weeks. 
I then re-dry the peat wait a couple of weeks and re-wet to get more fry. Some eggs will remain unhatched as it is a protective mechanism in case their environment does not get enough rain at first and dries up again. This ensure the species survives until enough water is present to complete their life cycle.
There are also semi-annual & non- annual killifish that live longer. With these I utilize spawning mops mad from acrylic yarn that simulates the plant roots they spawn on in nature. The eggs harden in a couple of hours and can then be picked from the mop. These eggs can be incubated in water with fungused eggs removed daily. I prefer to keep the picked eggs on moist peat for better yield. These species can also be spawned in a permanent setup in a heavily planted tank where the occasional fry appear (European method). it is believed these fry are more robust as the must also avoid predation from their parents. 
There is a lot to this segment of the hobby.
There are some very easy killis to start with. Some require a lot of work and certain water parameters.
_


----------

